# '64  Columbia Fire Bolt; Rat Rod



## Superman1984 (Mar 31, 2021)

I bought @jimbo53 's 1964 Columbia Fire Bolt he built as this pretty cool Rat



I took "the creature" for a Good mile ride this mornin' & it rides pretty nice once I lowered the seat a hair closer to low rider status. 

I intend to make a few little changes here & there but Nothing too drastic or undo able; 
1st I think a Monarch dog leg is in order as it'll fit the patina on the peppered chrome & of course the oL'School Kool look

2nd Since it's a Columbia I think the Columbia Superb White Wall tires I have will look at home once I dirty them & give'em a little patina

#3 L.E.D conversion to the existing head light & maybe 2 mini L.E.D 100 lumen flashlights in a Bug eye fashion for the tank for night cruises & since they're damn near impossible to find 

#4 Stop Brake light

#5 I have some ideas I want to try with an oL'aged piece of Copper sheeting I pulled off a house for inserts between the rack & tank; #'64, Columbia Script & or a finalized name.

Debating some Black Light or Green L.E.D glow with some other ideas but not too sure how everything will tie in together 'til I start making it happen.

I had a '64 Ford Fairlane 500 so I'm kinda thinkin' Fairlane might be a fitting name since that year they removed the fins & it too was Originally Red/Burgundy. 

Moarrr pics with Every Little Change Comin' Soon!


Any ideas & criticisms Welcome ....


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 31, 2021)

Sweet ride. This one should be a lotta fun!


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 31, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Sweet ride. This one should be a lotta fun!



I can't wait to start working on it! I finally have it after about 2 years of wanting it, life stepping in front of it happening & thinking it had sold. I think it's goin' to stay for a Long Time


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 31, 2021)

I don’t need to tell you to post more pics as you personalize it. That is the fun part...Making it “yours”!


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 31, 2021)

So happy you're the new owner. Ride it in good health and have fun!


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 31, 2021)

Got the tires on & semi adjusted at about 40-44 psi before the rain started. Not a lot of clearance/wiggle room. Jim said he caught hell & I can see why even more so with the way these tires are designed & still have the nipples on them.

I am kinda on the fence about using coffee/tea grounds & or coffee bean acrylic paint to stain'em. Has anyone here done it? The white pins & Columbia script are still pretty white in person so if you guys have an opinion toss it out for me.
Tires are kinda dirty from handling & sitting in the garage but I didn't feel up to makin' anymore of a mess in there to clean or stain'em. Haven't felt great lately; damn joints & hip pain


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 31, 2021)

I am planning to use a key chain 8 ball to the kickstand as a foot to keep it up right better to lessen lean or see if I can make an OCC Stingray dual leg stand clear & Not lift it so high.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 20, 2021)

Playing with this idea; the front fender will be the easiest but Schwinn box store Delmar/Windwood etc balloon fenders - sanding, polishing & will maybe add some hot rod striping or go with a Shelby Red/White tip scheme. I know it's not finished but any opinions ?


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 21, 2021)

Ok so both modern day Schwinn balloon box store fenders are pretty much mocked up; I had to use what I have on hand for braces (front wald) & (rear ebay universal) & Nothing is 100% adjusted & Modified to the extent of final. 


What does Anyone & Everyone feel or think about it?

I am Diggin' It & seein' the potential Even Moarrr!

Hell Jus' mocking up & centering the wheel I have more wiggle room side to side every where but the tight curve of the U bends. I may even be able to remedy that pinch area by notching the fenders there as the edges are are pretty heavily rolled & with some actual vintage braces with a little dremel action I should be able to pull them down for an All Around White Wall Tuck.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 21, 2021)

Here's some random pics of it adhd style


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 21, 2021)

That looks really sharp , killer lines on that frame and the big tires do it justice. It has that muscle car stance and look I love. It has the look it is moving forward , while standing still. Glad things are working out ride with pride on that one.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 21, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That looks really sharp , killer lines on that frame and the big tires do it justice. It has that muscle car stance and look I love. It has the look it is moving forward , while standing still. Glad things are working out ride with pride on that one.



That made me cheese from ear to ear brotha man  
That is the looks I wanted, kinda fat fendered, fat tired, and that sex appeal of Rat Rod movin' down the road while sittin' still. Dressed Up Stylin' & Profilin'  

Thanks for the love & appreciation!


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 21, 2021)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969  sooo uhhhmmm     
This is for You



It's Actually comfortable but  Redonkulous hahaha


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 30, 2021)

Jus' a quick little update on progress; straightened out the factory indents/notches some (not perfect) on the fenders, cut notched them in the upper rear U bend of the rear stays, sanded off all white paint & now playing with brace ideas at the moment. Also added a Schwinn Cruiser 7 stem to tie a little more polish'able aluminum into the bike. Nothing major jus' steps & logging some history


Sorry for the night shot.


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Ok so both modern day Schwinn balloon box store fenders are pretty much mocked up; I had to use what I have on hand for braces (front wald) & (rear ebay universal) & Nothing is 100% adjusted & Modified to the extent of final. View attachment 1395847
> What does Anyone & Everyone feel or think about it?
> 
> I am Diggin' It & seein' the potential Even Moarrr!
> ...



I'm likin' the chrome fenders and the dice valve caps especially!


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I am planning to use a key chain 8 ball to the kickstand as a foot to keep it up right better to lessen lean or see if I can make an OCC Stingray dual leg stand clear & Not lift it so high.



I used a golf ball I found in the alley.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 4, 2021)

ian said:


> I used a golf ball I found in the alley.



I have a golf course on the road I live off of .... big oL' extendable paint pole with a rake & I bet I could probably find a golf ball. LOL

 Right now I am jus' temp placing a white foot off 1 of those fold up mesh style chairs under it & it works beautifully angle & sturdiness wise. May make a slip on adapter for it & do something a little more creative; along the lines of like a motorcycle "foot"


----------



## ian (May 4, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I have a golf course on the road I live off of .... big oL' extendable paint pole with a rake & I bet I could probably find a golf ball. LOL
> 
> Right now I am jus' temp placing a white foot off 1 of those fold up mesh style chairs under it & it works beautifully angle & sturdiness wise. May make a slip on adapter for it & do something a little more creative; along the lines of like a motorcycle "foot"



Weld up a chicken foot.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 6, 2021)

So been workin' on stuff to get some of my ideas out of my head & have the bike back Ready to Ride with The Hurricane Coaster group this Saturday; temp idea I have while I figure out or settle for how many lumens I want for the headlight


Cut & Polished a piece of Aluminum for a headlight filler plate on the housing I am using for my l.e.d conversion. I have some wicked ideas of making these; engraved, painted & polished designs, & since l.e.ds don't need reflector housings to throw light maybe even drilled designs for l.e.ds.

More pics & some of the fender swap; which is starting to gain a little reddish patina from sitting in the garage & outside while working on my ideas. I still plan to add some pinstripes & Shelby fender tip paint though.




Some overall & fender shots












@jimbo53 I've also got plans to get the F86 Sabre jet put back on the fender as promised! It's been Polished & is getting a New Mount to help showcase it some   , @coasterbrakejunkie1969 , @DonChristie @CURTIS L LINDGREN .... All of my other fans feel free to Let Me Know what you think Good or Bad, creative ideas & etc Always Appreciated


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 6, 2021)

That bike is awesome, like I said looks fast sitting still. I hope it rides as smooth as it looks. Love the light led conversion idea.I think you should make a Superman S on the light so people know its you coming. How far will the coaster ride be? Is that every week by you? how many peeps go on the ride? post pics so I can see the bike in action. No organized rides by me, a bunch of lone wolves here in upstate NY haha. Really nice job on the bike, will you have to prep the fenders differently for paint then non chrome  metal?


----------



## DonChristie (May 6, 2021)

Hell ya! Taking the Rat bike to new levels! Nice! We never know how many will show up on our monthly rides! Either way, we ride! Come join us sometime!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 6, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That bike is awesome, like I said looks fast sitting still. I hope it rides as smooth as it looks. Love the light led conversion idea.I think you should make a Superman S on the light so people know its you coming. How far will the coaster ride be? Is that every week by you? how many peeps go on the ride? post pics so I can see the bike in action. No organized rides by me, a bunch of lone wolves here in upstate NY haha. Really nice job on the bike, will you have to prep the fenders differently for paint then non chrome  metal?



Bike rides smooth but today I learned not to let ago of the bars on the asphalt as seen in the pics. 1 of my ideas was indeed the Superman S which I have tattooed on my right wrist in a baby blue; could also be for you Schwinn fanatics hint hint  will cut you a Good Deal on the 2nd 1 made for sale . The Hurricane Coaster ride isn't my doing but I am not sure who to credit that to. Jimbo53, Freqman1, & Don Christie all mentioned it to me & I always get invited by Don so I assume he's the Host. LOL. It's about 50 some miles from me & usually at least once a month or so before this Covid crap. I have been once & loved the hell outta the company, meeting the guys from here, and now with this creature creation I hope to ride more frequently with'em. I'll try to get someone to film me on the bike in action either on the ride or here at home. Yeah when I go to paint the fender designs & tips I will re sand, clean, polish, re clean with degreaser & paint before clear coating. I am by No Means a Professional so hopefully this will turn out Nice or Decent as I haven't ever attempted it on anything other than aluminum automotive wheels but trial & error is a learning experience. I have faith in my abilities  kinda sorta maybe hahaha


----------



## Superman1984 (May 6, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> Hell ya! Taking the Rat bike to new levels! Nice! We never know how many will show up on our monthly rides! Either way, we ride! Come join us sometime!



Absolutely coming to ride this weekend! Even if it's jus' you & i bud hahaha


----------



## ian (May 6, 2021)

That is one rad ride! I'm going to be looking for pics of the upcoming group gathering in your neck of the woods too. A video would be awesome. 
Are you gonna drill holes in the aluminum that you have in the headlight to allow light through? You seem to have lotsa good ideas to keep us all guessing.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 6, 2021)

ian said:


> That is one rad ride! I'm going to be looking for pics of the upcoming group gathering in your neck of the woods too. A video would be awesome.
> Are you gonna drill holes in the aluminum that you have in the headlight to allow light through? You seem to have lotsa good ideas to keep us all guessing.



Will do on the ride footage the best I can or if someone doesn't mind taking some for me. Right now this plate is just a filler so I can have the housing on the bike for this weekend's ride but I was already thinking about various ideas of making stuff personally for myself & or maybe others that have pretty simple round lights that don't function & who wouldn't be opposed to saving their lenses for l.e.ds or custom stuff. I can picture some 1 off ideas for myself; Superman S logo cut out & lighted like a Batman flood light, multiple holes with l.e.ds poking through, Schwinn font surrounded by lights and other various kinda simple designs. I am jus' tryin' to put my creative ideas out there & right now I have so many but little funds so I am using what I have & playing with doing them.


----------



## Pondo (May 14, 2021)

That is a sweet looking bike!  It has a great style, cool handlebars and the fenders fit over the tires nicely.  I bet it's a blast to ride.  Nice job!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 14, 2021)

Pondo said:


> That is a sweet looking bike!  It has a great style, cool handlebars and the fenders fit over the tires nicely.  I bet it's a blast to ride.  Nice job!



Thanks! Yeah it's a blast to ride & that's part of my goal; Not Only Does it make me happy building it & riding it but I kinda wanna build it so If anyone jus' rides it they will get the same kinda excitement out of it. My ex boss rode it & thought the stem was loose due to the cushioner bars but he said he was Amazed at how smooth it rode & felt. He's Not into bicycles without motors but he fully understood why I bought it.  I may Never finish it & if that happens hopefully the next owner will do something different or special with it ....


----------



## Pondo (May 14, 2021)

I think that's the right way to go.  The main thing is to build it to taste and ride and enjoy.  The next owner can do some personalizing too and it just keeps it alive and fun.  I do like customized/personalized rides.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

Ok so pics 1st and I'll run my different ideas by y'all after for thoughts & opinions etc ...













So I have 2 spare lights that are pretty identical as posted on 1 of my threads that mom & pop bought for me (non working) sooo I mocked 1 up for a brake light down the middle bar in a few different spots; Now I like this idea BUT I also thought about doing 2 -( 1 on each side of the outer rack bars turned side ways. 

I haven't mocked them up yet; I know it will make the rear of the bike wider but should look bad ass with the bullets '60s Style !  

May or May Not use the bracket like typically used for the gooseneck/fork mounting. I am still planning more Aluminum Bling Bling; F86 Fender Emblem from when I originally purchased so brackets/mounts are the easier way to add a little more ....

Now thoughts & opinions?

Of course either way they're going to have a red lense & bright ass l.e.ds like my headlight


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Ok so pics 1st and I'll run my different ideas by y'all after for thoughts & opinions etc ...
> View attachment 1413379
> 
> View attachment 1413378
> ...



I like the light in the front, but IMHO the one in the back looks too big. Have a great day and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

ian said:


> I like the light in the front, but IMHO the one in the back looks too big. Have a great day and enjoy yourself!



I kinda think so too 50/50 but part of me for Sure wants the Brake light large enough to be seen & I can Always do my headlight ideas with red l.e.ds & a design. Secrets out it will be this image painted on but red l.e.ds scattered to look like it's been shot



I Love the creepy crazy look of it & my idea may jus' be crazy enough to freak people out .... I don't know?


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

3" inner diameter so maybe I could just fill the eyes with l.e.ds & it'd still be plenty. Hmmm


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 17, 2021)

I'm with Ian, the rear light seems to big. I have purchased new LED bike lights hat were considerably smaller then the traditional size. I understand if you are trying to work with what you have. Give it a shot what is the worse thing that could happen you need to  change it?


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> 3" inner diameter so maybe I could just fill the eyes with l.e.ds & it'd still be plenty. Hmmm



Maybe try to make them look like snake-eyes?


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm with Ian, the rear light seems to big. I have purchased new LED bike lights hat were considerably smaller then the traditional size. I understand if you are trying to work with what you have. Give it a shot what is the worse thing that could happen you need to  change it?



I agree. Worse case I can always remove it & go a different route.  I have thought about motorcycle mini l.e.d bullet brake lights. They're considerably smaller but meant to be plenty bright on 12v so 2 or 3) 18650 batteries or even 2) 26650s 
Both batteries are 3.7-4.2v @ 3,000 - 3,500mah


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

Did Anyone Notice I'm TANKLESS? LOL. I have Never seen 1 of these frames with a full length tank sooo I am playing with that idea in sheet metal or maybe even something similar to the 1/2 tanks like the Fire Arrow ....


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Did Anyone Notice I'm TANKLESS? LOL. I have Never seen 1 of these frames with a full length tank sooo I am playing with that idea in sheet metal or maybe even something similar to the 1/2 tanks like the Fire Arrow ....



Would the headlight be built-in?


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

ian said:


> Would the headlight be built-in?



I am thinking of a way to work on that possibility but with something bug eyes on the side   I want to stay as far away from getting into fiberglass etc as possible though so I am taking my time with cutting & forming the metal tank from a wood shape that almost fits inside the frame space. I will of course have to make a left & right.

It won't wrap around the neck but it will be like the late '49 style tanks on the Superbs .... I am guessing


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

Have you checked out Ratrodbikes.com?


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

ian said:


> Have you checked out Ratrodbikes.com?



Yeah I'm a member but haven't been on it in a while. kingfish254 told me I should join in a build off there. I found this site kinda through his Rockafella Basman build. That bike turned me on to true vintages & customs with these ideas I share or come up with


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

I'm there too. Alleycruiser. But I haven't been on in a while. Too much good stuff on here..........


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

I think both these sites are a  Great Wealth of Knowledge & Ideas. Other than just the custom motorized bike forums we have a lot on lock down; Especially members of both


----------



## Superman1984 (May 17, 2021)

The member bairdco on RRB gave me the idea of using a Motori Minarelli V1 moped motor on a bike; I haven't done it Yet but I have it running, the knowledge to build it up & should easily be capable of 55mph+ once I have the funds. I have a 110cc semi auto 4 speed Honda clone I want to put on a '04 Nirve Switchblade for a Goal of 55mph or as fast I can control it semi recklessly


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

Sooo small little update; I am No Master Metal Worker or fabricator but I try to learn a little bit of everything when or where I can .... started using an old piece of solid copper roofing I pulled off an old house that was being re roofed & remodeled. I made a wood form of the Columbia's tank opening & started forming this around it by hand + rubber mallet. It fits under the top tube & double straight bars that are the integrated rear rack Nicely❗ 








It's by No Means Finished as I have to decide how I want to form it at the head tube, of course sand/clean polish, & figure out for sure what I wanna finalize it as with so many ideas possible but I am making a Copper Horn Tank for the '64😎 ....

I am Not Sure I won't end up making this a horn tank & tool box but figured this might be some kinda inspiration or idea for all you tankless guys; at least as a place holder ....

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 , @DonChristie , @jimbo53 , @Bike from the Dead


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 7, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Sooo small little update; I am No Master Metal Worker or fabricator but I try to learn a little bit of everything when or where I can .... started using an old piece of solid copper roofing I pulled off an old house that was being re roofed & remodeled. I made a wood form of the Columbia's tank opening & started forming this around it by hand + rubber mallet. It fits under the top tube & double straight bars that are the integrated rear rack Nicely❗ View attachment 1425737
> View attachment 1425739
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> Looks great!



Thanks❗ It's jus' the start of some ideas .... probably not even an hour total into it. Fixing to start the other side & do some mock up/planning


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 7, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I am making a Copper Horn Tank for the '64😎 ...



Super that is fantastic, I love it. That is a great idea. Maybe some sort of filler or glue some sort of backer to give it a little more resistance to getting dinged up. You can solder two half's together to make a complete tank or even some ribs inside to make it ridged as well. Looking forwards to seeing how you make out.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Super that is fantastic, I love it. That is a great idea. Maybe some sort of filler or glue some sort of backer to give it a little more resistance to getting dinged up. You can solder two half's together to make a complete tank or even some ribs inside to make it ridged as well. Looking forwards to seeing how you make out.



Funny you should mention the structural strength as I've already been thinking on that; 1 idea is If I do make it into a horn tank/toolbox would be outer rivits along the perimeter & bracing (maybe old fender braces)  inside length wise & vertical hammered flat. 

I'm Not 💯% Sure yet if I will paint it to blend with the bike; pinstripe it & do the vintage Columbia script on the sides, Firebolt & or maybe the # 64 in a Period Looking font.
Kinda undecided if I kinda wanna mix n match the aluminum I have added to it with the copper for a semi steam punk look .... 

I just got a bunch of junk parts bikes so I may be adding the 3 piece crank setup I have so that could be aluminum or steel crank arms

Not to mention I have other ideas for using this copper since it's thinner than the aluminum I have and a little easier bent to shapes


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 7, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Sooo small little update; I am No Master Metal Worker or fabricator but I try to learn a little bit of everything when or where I can .... started using an old piece of solid copper roofing I pulled off an old house that was being re roofed & remodeled. I made a wood form of the Columbia's tank opening & started forming this around it by hand + rubber mallet. It fits under the top tube & double straight bars that are the integrated rear rack Nicely❗ View attachment 1425737
> View attachment 1425739
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good! I'll have to play around with metal at some point to see if I can make my own metal tanks from scratch! Can't wait to see where this goes!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 15, 2021)

Little bit of a Teaser; I promised the F86 Sabre jet was goin' back on the bike; of course I polished it & the aluminum bar stock will need some sanding / polishing but fender ornament is getting closer to back on. 
The sharpie is for 2 flat philips heads that the fender support bracket will mount it to the fender 😉


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 11, 2021)

Laid back Lucky Seven seat post installed .... feels like a new pedal forwards ride Now Wow❗, fixing to add the AMC Star cut out sprocket, a new chain & clean/polish the oL'creature up 😏


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 11, 2021)

Yay Me❗ I found a busted link on the chain & 2 ball bearings out of their cage😒 sooo I guess it's a Good Thing I can't leave Anything Alone for too long. 
I suppose I shouldn't have been skidding when I originally got the oL'Creature but I had to know he'd settle down in a hurry🤷‍♂️ Got a Niiice set of cleaned Torrington 66s I was saving for somethin' Special so the oL'Creature can have'em today to get some Love❤ since it's my main pride to ride😏

I guess he'll be gettin' The Good Spit Shine Treatment ALL Around


----------

